# Montare dispositivi USB

## Sw0rdmast3r

Salve, appena provo a montare il mio hard disk esterno LACIE da 160 GB, mi dice "Impossibile montare il volume", vi posto l'output di lsusb:

```
localhost francesco # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1267:0210 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 059f:0651 LaCie, Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 
```

Spero mi possiate aiutare. Grazie.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Sw0rdmast3r wrote:*   

> Salve, appena provo a montare il mio hard disk esterno LACIE da 160 GB, mi dice "Impossibile montare il volume", vi posto l'output di lsusb:
> 
> ```
> localhost francesco # lsusb
> 
> ...

 

se magari ci posti il comando che usi per montarlo, con il relativo output  sarebbe meglio.  

ciao

----------

## lavish

 *Sw0rdmast3r wrote:*   

> Salve, appena provo a montare il mio hard disk esterno LACIE da 160 GB, mi dice "Impossibile montare il volume", vi posto l'output di lsusb:
> 
> ```
> localhost francesco # lsusb
> 
> ...

 

Impossibile montare il volue... chi e come ti danno questo messaggio?  :Razz: 

Come cerchi di montare i dispositivi?

//EDIT: preceduto da crisandeba   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

ehm....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  sono troppo precipitoso e non ho neanche ragionato sul da farsi. Mi è bastato dare cfdisk per vedere il device e in seguito montarlo dopo aver creato la directory su cui montarlo.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

ehm.... ok.... speriamo serva per il futuro  :Razz: 

Metti il tag [RISOLTO] al titolo del thread per favore  :Wink: 

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Ho un altro problema, oltre al fatto che i dispositivi devo montarli sempre manualmente, a meno che non siano già accesi prima dell'avvio di gentoo. L'hd LACIE l'ho montato perchè sapevo il device, ma per quanto riguarda la videocamera come faccio, visto che non so il device?

----------

## djinnZ

```
fdisk -l
```

?

```
cat /proc/partitions
```

?

In che senso "devi montarli manualmente"?

----------

## magowiz

 *Sw0rdmast3r wrote:*   

> Ho un altro problema, oltre al fatto che i dispositivi devo montarli sempre manualmente, a meno che non siano già accesi prima dell'avvio di gentoo. L'hd LACIE l'ho montato perchè sapevo il device, ma per quanto riguarda la videocamera come faccio, visto che non so il device?

 

hai hal e dbus installati ed avviati all'avvio ? Mediante essi può funzionare l'automount.

----------

